# How to trace landlord



## collie (22 Oct 2006)

A colleague of mine is having trouble with tenants in a neighboring house, loud music,gangs coming and going etc. He has reported tenants to the Guards but would also like to inform the landlord of the trouble they are causing in the hope a word form him/her would quieten them a little.

*Q. As he doesn't know who the landlord is how would he make contact with him/her. This is not a property management area. *


----------



## ClubMan (22 Oct 2006)

Search the _Land Registry/Registry of Deeds _records for the recorded owner of the property maybe?


----------



## bazermc (22 Oct 2006)

Question - are you sure they are tenants and not the owners?


----------



## liteweight (23 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Search the _Land Registry/Registry of Deeds _records for the recorded owner of the property maybe?



I think you have to pay a fee before they'll allow you access to the site. Is that correct?


----------



## ncs (23 Oct 2006)

I have a similar problem and contacted the PRTB about it, since they have a register of all tenancies. Or should. They replied that they would 'consider' releasing landlord contact details if the evidence of antisocial behaviour I forwarded was sufficient. Not exactly helpful since there don't appear to be any guidelines on exactly how much antisocial behaviour falls under the 'grit teeth and bear it' category but at least the option is there in theory.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> I think you have to pay a fee before they'll allow you access to the site. Is that correct?


I don't think that you can do the search online. You would need to contact the _Land Registry/Registry of Deeds _directly. And they do charge a fee for such searches. The details should be on their website.


----------



## liteweight (23 Oct 2006)

Thanks Clubman.


----------



## brodiebabe (23 Oct 2006)

Thom's Directory will list all landlords.  Check if your local library has a copy.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

Where do they get the details? _PRTB _or something? It's always possible that the landlord has not registered even though it's mandatory.


----------



## liteweight (23 Oct 2006)

Thought Thom's was gone now? Read a good while back that it wasn't financially viable to produce it anymore.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

It's still available online anyway and [broken link removed].


----------



## collie (23 Oct 2006)

I don't think the current residents are the owners, no for sale sign and quick turn around from old tenants to this mob. I will suggest to my colleague to write to the PRTB, assuming the landlord is registered but as stated they may not release the name...

*Does anyone think revenue would release the name? surely in this day he/she would be registered with them!*


----------



## brodiebabe (23 Oct 2006)

liteweight said:


> Thought Thom's was gone now? Read a good while back that it wasn't financially viable to produce it anymore.


 
The current issue is the last one that will be available in printed copy.  Will be available only online.


----------



## brodiebabe (23 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Where do they get the details? _PRTB _or something? It's always possible that the landlord has not registered even though it's mandatory.


 
Don't know where they get the details.  Land registry maybe?  It has been going for a long time (100 yrs+?) so it is well established.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

I doubt that the _Land Registry _records the status (owner occupier or landlord) of a property owner.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2006)

collie said:


> *Does anyone think revenue would release the name?*


No.


> * surely in this day he/she would be registered with them!*


All landlords should be registered with the _PRTB_. Unless there are tax issues arising (quite likely but not impossible that there are none) _Revenue _don't need to know anything necessarily. I'm not sure if/when the _PRTB _will divulge registered information about individual landlords.


----------



## tosullivan (24 Oct 2006)

the PRTB website only gives the name of the Landlord....maybe you could ask around and see if any of the other neighbours knows him


----------



## brodiebabe (24 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> I doubt that the _Land Registry _records the status (owner occupier or landlord) of a property owner.


 
Thom's doesn't specify landlords.  It just states who is the registered ownner of a property.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Oct 2006)

Ah - I see. Same as _Land Registry _so.


----------



## brodiebabe (27 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Ah - I see. Same as _Land Registry _so.


 
Well it is the same information that is available. However sometimes certain (or different) sources are better for availing of certain info.

Thom's can be perused free of charge IF it is available in your local library.

Land Registry charges a fee for searches and there may also be a long time wait for the info.

I guess you would choose one source over the other depending on what you need the info for, when you need it and whether you are willing to pay for the info.


----------



## Meathman99 (27 Oct 2006)

brodiebabe said:


> Land Registry charges a fee for searches and there may also be a long time wait for the info.
> 
> I.



Last time i visited the land registry office in the four courts the fee was less than €5 and the wait less than 10 minutes.
Have you tried to explain to these tenants that they are being too loud

OR

Have you considered that maybe your friend is an unreasonable crank?


----------

